# Rozzers at Temple Meads



## big eejit (Jun 24, 2009)

There's been police with sniffer dogs searching people's bags and clothing at Bristol Temple Meads this week. Glastonbury?


----------



## Geri (Jun 24, 2009)

Probably, I think the festival buses are going from there this year.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd say so. Last year they had 3 dogs at Paddington stationed by the platforms that were taking people to Glasto. Fuckers!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm glad to see our rates are being used to such good effect.

Heaven forfend they actually do something difficult like dealing with real crime.


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 25, 2009)

I've just counted 14 police cars all in a convoy coming off at the Glasto turn off of the M5.

So I geuss the rest of Somerset is a free for all thsi weekend then


----------



## Bakunin (Jun 25, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm glad to see our rates are being used to such good effect.
> 
> Heaven forfend they actually do something difficult like dealing with real crime.



Indeed.

They seem to have the greatest of difficulty in dealing with gangsters, armed robbers, terrorists, major drug dealers, murderers and so on, but don't even think about taking a baggie of your favourite smoke to a music festival.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 25, 2009)

One of several reasons I only went the once (1987) - what is the point of a festival with no weed and shrooms.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 26, 2009)

Utter bastards


----------



## user47632 (Jun 26, 2009)

Complete and utter waste of resources.


----------



## Geri (Jun 27, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> One of several reasons I only went the once (1987) - what is the point of a festival with no weed and shrooms.



There's plenty in there.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 27, 2009)

Geri said:


> There's plenty in there.


Is that true ?

It was pretty blatant in '87 but what I bought was as potent as Glasto mud.


----------



## Geri (Jun 27, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> Is that true ?
> 
> It was pretty blatant in '87 but what I bought was as potent as Glasto mud.



Well, I haven't been since 1995 but I can't imagine it's changed that much.


----------



## Isambard (Jun 27, 2009)

djbombscare said:


> So I geuss the rest of Somerset is a free for all thsi weekend then


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 2, 2009)

Isambard said:


>



We'll he's not on the phone to Molly Sudgen.


----------

